# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  подготовка сведений в пфр 2011

## алекс33.72

Помогите!
При формировании сведений в ПФР за 1 квартал 2011 года пишет

ИначеЕсли ТарифВзносов = Перечисление.ТарифыСтрахо  ыхВзносов.ЕСХН Тогда
{Глобальный модуль(11365)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ЕСХН)

Тарифы страховых взносов у нас пониженные 12+6

----------


## gfulk

Конфигурация какая? Телепаты временно в отпуске. Кстати, обновиться сначала попробуйте

----------


## алекс33.72

Извините,не уточнила
Бухгалтерия УСН релиз 7.70.170 (больше по-моему обновлений не было!)

----------


## staryalex

посмотри на сайте здесь там 7.70.179 релиз

----------


## алекс33.72

Спасибо за подсказку нашла и обновилась до 7.70.180
Проблема не изчезла
Т.е при выборе тарифа "Организации, применяющие УСН,занятые производством и приравненными видами деятельности"
этот тариф воспринимается только при наличии ЕСХН надо так понимать?
а если мы занимаемся "приравненными видами деятельности" а не ЕСХН?

----------


## gfulk

Зайдите Операции/Константы, найдите константу "Основной тариф страховых взносов" (она в конце списка), встаньте на нее, нажмите F5, посмотрите историю. Там все нормально?

----------


## шоколадина

У меня тоже самое. Помогитееее

----------


## gfulk

Предлагаю костыль. Зайдите в конфигуратор. Конфигурация/открыть конфигурацию. Перечисления/ТарифыСтраховыхВзносов. Добавьте туда значение ЕСХН

----------


## алекс33.72

> У меня тоже самое. Помогитееее



Зайдите Операции/Константы, найдите константу "Основной тариф страховых взносов" (она в конце списка), встаньте на нее, нажмите F5, посмотрите историю. Там все нормально?

_Добавлено через 44 секунды_



> У меня тоже самое. Помогитееее


Зайдите Операции/Константы, найдите константу "Основной тариф страховых взносов" (она в конце списка), встаньте на нее, нажмите F5, посмотрите историю. Там все нормально?

----------


## шоколадина

Спасибо, но не помогает

_Добавлено через 49 секунд_
И в константах всё нормально

----------


## astra51

У меня та же фигня. После  внесения корректив в конфигураторе проблема исчезла или нет?
"Предлагаю костыль. Зайдите в конфигуратор. Конфигурация/открыть конфигурацию. Перечисления/ТарифыСтраховыхВзносов. Добавьте туда значение ЕСХН"
 А какое значение ЕСХН надо "туда" добавить, можно подробнее для бухгалтерш?

_Добавлено через 6 минут 33 секунды_
Там еще пишет "Глобальный модуль 11365 Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено"
 И вообще, при чем тут ЕСХН, если мы на УСН (производство) с пониженными страховыми тарифами?
Знающие люди, помогите

----------


## gfulk

Это баг, а не фича. Добавляете новое значение в перечисление, идентификатор указываете как ЕСХН, остальные поля заполняете по желанию. Наслаждаетесь.

----------


## segabu

Посмотрите, что в справочнике "Тариф страховых взносов" стоит, это в "Справочники - налоги - Тариф страховых взносов"

----------


## шоколадина

> Предлагаю костыль. Зайдите в конфигуратор. Конфигурация/открыть конфигурацию. Перечисления/ТарифыСтраховыхВзносов. Добавьте туда значение ЕСХН


Помогло. Всем огромное спасибо.

----------


## astra51

Спасибо за отзыв, я в тот же день сама попробовала воспользоваться вашим советом еще не получив вашего дополнительного отклика методом проб и ошибок, добавила к общему списку перечислений ЕСХН - и получилось! В тот же день отправила через СБИС отчет в ПФ - отчет принят!  После этого компьютер включала только чтоб проследить за фазами продвижения отчета в ПФ, в почту не заходила 3 дня, а сегодня открыла почту - 53 письма! Все равно, спасибо

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

Подскажите пожалуйста что это такое и как исправить?
:Форма РСВ-1 ПФР  - титульный лист: (Вариант: ОСНОВНОЙ): данные отчета за 1 Квартал 2011 г. сохранены.
Выгрузка: РСВ-1 (версия 7.00)
Вариант: ОСНОВНОЙ, данные за 1 Квартал 2011 г.
Форма РСВ-1 ПФР: Раздел 4.3: 
не найдено значение элемента ДатаЗаписиВреестре.
Форма РСВ-1 ПФР: Раздел 4.3: 
не найдено значение элемента НомерЗаписиВреестре.
Не удалось выгрузить Форма РСВ-1 ПФР.

----------


## sfx09

если вам раздел 4.3 нужен - то заполните номер и дату.
если не нужен - удалите его. зайдите в регл. отчетность 1 квартала, выберите пункт "обслуживание сохраненных данных отчетности", найдите раздел 4.3 за первый квартал и удалите его.

----------

